# How'd You Meet Your Lover?



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

There's a few of us single people on this board. Entertain us with the story of how you met your now wifey/hubby.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

I'm going to decline on this one. Some things stay personal.

I also get along with my ex better now than the last few months we were married. We make better friends than spouses.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2012)

college


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

Let's just say it will become famous on April 5, 2063.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm going to decline on this one. Some things stay personal.
> 
> I also get along with my ex better now than the last few months we were married. We make better friends than spouses.


That's good that you were able to stay friends. I've never been able to be friends with an ex. The last guy said he wanted to be friends but we never talk so maybe we have different definitions of the word friends.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

Ex and I chat once or twice a week. We're friends, just both realize being married wasn't the right thing.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 11, 2012)

We met at work. Didn't start dating until after the company imploded and we were no longer co-workers.


----------



## csb (May 11, 2012)

Met at work.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 11, 2012)

Wife and I met in college on a study abroad program in Spain. It will be 8 years on the Fourth of July since we started dating and we've been married 6.5 years with 2 little ones.



VTEnviro said:


> Ex and I chat once or twice a week. We're friends, just both realize being married wasn't the right thing.


It's great you realized that while you're still young and before you had kids.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

Met at work. I asked him out after we chatted about bad zombie movies, which we both love.


----------



## mevans154 (May 11, 2012)

My wife and I met when we were 19. We worked in the same restaurant. I was a cook and she was a waitress.

I asked her to a party at Rutgers the start of our sophmore year.

We dated for 5 years, and will be celebrating our 20th wedding aniversary this September.

I have been blessed with having a wife who is also my best friend!!!


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2012)

Met online during my awesome, skinny, care-free single life days...


----------



## mudpuppy (May 11, 2012)

I met my girlfriend through a friend.

The one before that was an old college friend/roommate that I reconnected with on Facebook.

The one before that I met on plentyoffish.com.

The one before that was a high school classmate that I reconnected with on Facebook.

The one before that I met on Match.com.

Etc.

I am confident that my organically-met girlfriend will work out a lot better than the previous several that came from the internet.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I met my girlfriend through a friend.
> 
> The one before that was an old college friend/roommate that I reconnected with on Facebook.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're probably right. IDK why my friends don't know more single guys and everyone in my immediate group at work is older and married. Perhaps when I find a new job in TX I'll work with some hot, young dudes.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

^ Slim pickings at Obama Automotive, eh? Are you involved in any professional societies? Unattached guys might be more likely to participate in those, especially if the group has a younger members forum.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, mostly old men here it seems. That's true. I joined one of those thru ASCE when I lived in TX and was disappointed to find that it was mostly married people and people a lot younger than me still working on their BS. I took a PE review course and was hoping to find some single guys there but they too were all married.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

Time to start that EB singles forum.


----------



## Freon (May 11, 2012)

I met my bride on Toga Night at the 29 Palms Officer's Club - back before fun was outlawed in DoD.

Krakosky, If you come to Houston, let me know. There are plenty of guys here look for there next ex-wife....


----------



## engineergurl (May 11, 2012)

At a bar. Classic pick up line. He moved his bottle of beer closer and closer to mine and then when I finally accidentally picked up his beer he points out my mistake and tells me he would have bought me one and that I didn't have to drink his or something cheesy like that. That was way back in 2003, we dated off and on, got married in 2004 and still are.

Now the one before the hubby was also classic... you know the Top Gun pick up scene? Yeah, nothing better than a bar full of army guys in shorts and flip flops singing Righteous Brothers to you at the top of their lungs. The relationship only lasted about three months, but I'll never forget that guy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

Science camp. :true:

It was a summer-long camp held on a local university campus between our junior and senior years of highschool (summer of '97). We stayed in the dorms, had "classes" all day, then would play all afternoon/evening. My wife and I started dating within a couple weeks of the camp starting while on a field trip to Mt. Rushmore (as part of the camp). The guys were playing touch football near the campground and I ended up tackling her because she wouldn't give us the football back. In the process, we landed in a big mudhole and she got pissed because I "ruined" the only pair of pants she brought with her on the trip. I spend the next couple of days following her around trying to "make-up" for what I had done. By the end of the trip we were "going out" in the classic sense of HS dating. We've been together ever since, not even having a "break".

Middle of next month we'll celebrate our 11th wedding anniversary, 15 years together.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

^ That's the cutest story!


----------



## MGX (May 11, 2012)

Met mine at school. Two older (25 year old) nerds returning to college to finish degrees started years earlier. She studied atmospheric science and meteorology and I obviously engineering.

Asked her to go hiking and it took off from there. We investigated the geology of the area, a tree hit by lightning and really hit it off.

Been together 5 years and getting married in June.


----------



## EAZY (May 11, 2012)

Met the ol' lady at a wedding in 2006. Married in 2008.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Time to start that EB singles forum.


I'll sign up, I'm just that pathetic.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

^ me too.


----------



## csb (May 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> The one before that I met on plentyoffish.com.


I remember the old ad for plentyoffish...I thought it was "Plenty Offish" rather than "Plenty of Fish" and wondered why there would be a whole site dedicated to people who were "off."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

Not completely off, just off-ish...


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

Haha. I tried that site for awhile but just got a messages from older guys looking for a booty call. No thanks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> ^ me too.


Wow, didn't realize it was that bad. I'm a mess.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2012)

Copied from some other forum:

My wife and I started dating when we were seniors in high school. I was dating her best friend at the time. I had suspicions that her best friend was cheating on me with her ex and I knew we weren't going to have much of a future so I broke up with her and started dating my future wife. She had big plans to go to the University of Georgia for college and I was going to Clemson. Towards the end of our senior year she decided she wanted to go to Clemson (at the time she said it wasn't because of me, later in life she said she knew I was the guy she was going to marry and she didn't want to do the long distance thing for 4 years). We broke up for a semester during our Junior year at Clemson and then after graduation she moved to Atlanta and I stayed in Clemson for grad school. We got married about a month after I graduated and I moved to Atlanta. 8 years and 3 kids later and we're very happily married.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 11, 2012)

csb said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > The one before that I met on plentyoffish.com.
> ...


There's an eb.com, right?

Met my wife in college, in marching band. So not only am I an enginerd, I'm also a band geek.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

I'm just quirky and weird and am convinced that probably only other engineers will "get" me.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 11, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...


This one time at band camp...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> I'm just quirky and weird and am convinced that probably only other engineers will "get" me.


Seargent EB.com's Lonely Hearts Club Band?


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 11, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Funny enough, my wife played piccolo. But she never partook in that particular deed to whoch you refer.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2012)

Krak &amp; VTE,

For what it's worth, it seems like I saw something recently on television that said that the ideal place to pick up a date was a coffee shop or a book store. Stating the obvious, but the bar scene is not conducive to finding someone for a long term, committed relationship. Most of the single folks at bars/clubs are there for quick hook ups.

Not sure if that helps or not, but if you're trying to find your future spouse at a bar you may want to start spending more time at Barnes and Noble and Starbucks.

Also, I haven't been single since 2001 and when I was I went to a lot of bars. So I really don't have anything valuable to offer except for unsolicited speculative advice at best.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

^^^ I was engaged before I turned 21 and never had a fake ID, so I've never been to a bar as a "single" guy. Consequently, I don't even know how to score a "quick hook-up"...


----------



## envirotex (May 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> I'm just quirky and weird and am convinced that probably only other engineers will "get" me.


Have you seen this thread?  http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=9300&amp;hl=occupation+engineer+marry

I met husband in 7th grade...Our first dance was at the Valentine's Day Dance. We didn't start dating until I was a senior in high school. My friends didn't approve because he was a "bad boy". We have been married for almost 19 years.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 11, 2012)

^Ah yes, that thread I started a long time ago!



Krakosky said:


> I'm just quirky and weird and am convinced that probably only other engineers will "get" me.


I used to think the same thing. But my girlfriend is (or at least was) an elephant trainer.

Maybe you should check out the zoo?


----------



## bradlelf (May 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Ah yes, that thread I started a long time ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems like there could be a joke here ...


----------



## bradlelf (May 11, 2012)

Met my wife in high school; she was a freshman when I was a senior. She was best friends with my neighbor who was like my little sister.

We didn't even date until about a year after I graduated college and moved back home. I was at the bar with my buddy, who coincidentally was our best man, got a call from my old neighbor. I invited them up to shoot pool with us. We were married a year later.

Funny side story: My wife told me that some guy was bothering her at lunch one day during her freshman year. She told me about it and apparently I picked him up out of his seat and threw him against the lockers and scared the hell out of him for her. That guy is now my brother-in-law after marrying my wife's sister.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> I'm just quirky and weird and am convinced that probably only other engineers will "get" me.


I know what you mean. If that singles forum actually gets started, you could try listing what attributes you're looking for in a partner. There are a few people here who would be happy to play matchmaker.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Ah yes, that thread I started a long time ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 11, 2012)

Or maybe the circus. . .



bradlelf said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > ^Ah yes, that thread I started a long time ago!
> ...


About my "trunk"?


----------



## engineergurl (May 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I am confident that my organically-met girlfriend will work out a lot better than the previous several that came from the internet.


Okay, I didn't really comment earlier, but the whole "organically-met" made me smile the first time, but from you, I seriously busted out laughing.


----------



## csb (May 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Haha. I tried that site for awhile but just got a messages from older guys looking for a booty call. No thanks.


That's a long call....


----------



## mudpuppy (May 11, 2012)

Plenty of fish was a mixed bag for me. There's a lot more people, because it's free. . . but a lot of those people are crazy, so you have to do a lot of weeding out.


----------



## MA_PE (May 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^Ah yes, that thread I started a long time ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worked for Rocky


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2012)

I answered a personal ad for a lady asking:

_If you Like Pina Coladas &amp; Getting caught in the rain, if your not into Yoga, if you have half a brain, if you liking making love at midnight, in the dunes of the cape, write to me and escape.._

of course when I got to the bar, there was some guy names Rupert there, we got into a fight, I kicked his ass, made love with his lady in the dunes of the cape (wherever the hell that was) then the next weekend I went back to my high school girlfriend....

Ok seriously,

started dating towards the end of High School Senior Year.

I did 2 years in the Army, we got married right after I ETS out of active duty..

We both went to a small college in S. Ga (Valdosta State) married at 19....

Hers and Mine parents very upset, said we were fools, it would never last...

This coming anniversary is either 19 years of marriage or 20, I think I need to know the answer to that question before January.....

I'm glad time heals all wounds, I am a forgiving person, my wife still hates her parents for the way she was treated when she got married "so young" sad she wont let it go.. I try and tell her look, we won!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 11, 2012)

Making love in the dunes does not sound pleasant. . . too much sand.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

Too much sand in your trunk.


----------



## EM_PS (May 11, 2012)

Wife the 1st was the sister of a (former) good friend of mine...knew it was a mistake to get married but we did blah blah blah, shit (divorce) happens, life goes on.

Wife the 2nd we connected via match.com, however also knew ea other previously thru working at same company back in early 90s, at which time she was on her 'starter marriage' while I had yet to take that plunge - its kooky how stuff works out sometimes...


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

^ pretty interesting. Was it awkward when you found each other on match?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

I remember reading a rather tear-jerking story a while back about how JReng first met VTE, DV, and RG. I don't remember many of the particulars, but the one I do remember was that they met over lunch...

It's probably best they tell the story.


----------



## EM_PS (May 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> ^ pretty interesting. Was it awkward when you found each other on match?


Not really. She didn't have a photo posted, but recognized me, and even after she eventually sent a pic, I still struggled to remember - probably cuz she was married at the time we knew ea other, lol. I married, we went separate directions from the one company, and both got divorced round the same gen time (2001-ish), and after kicking around the wonderful i-net dating world, chanced to connect (reconnect?) She claimed she had a crush on me way back then, so things really worked out well  - 10 yrs together now, just passed 8 yr anniversary!


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I remember reading a rather tear-jerking story a while back about how JReng first met VTE, DV, and RG. I don't remember many of the particulars, but the one I do remember was that they met over lunch...
> 
> It's probably best they tell the story.


I want to meet over lunch.


----------



## Krakosky (May 11, 2012)

Or maybe ice cream.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I remember reading a rather tear-jerking story a while back about how JReng first met VTE, DV, and RG. I don't remember many of the particulars, but the one I do remember was that they met over lunch...
> ...


Uhhh, I never met any of them. Just Fraz and MA.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

^^^ I was referring to:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=11518

and how the "other board" didn't allow such drivel, thus spurring the creation of eb.com...


----------



## frazil (May 11, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I remember reading a rather tear-jerking story a while back about how JReng first met VTE, DV, and RG. I don't remember many of the particulars, but the one I do remember was that they met over lunch...
> 
> It's probably best they tell the story.


It was love at first site... :wub:


----------



## roadwreck (May 11, 2012)

We met in college when I got into a fight with her boyfriend at the time. Somehow we stayed in touch over the years via friends of friends. We didn't start dating until a couple years after graduation. And yes, I won the fight against the ex-boyfriend.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Or maybe ice cream.


Had my date last night at a frozen yogurt place...swing and a miss.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 12, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Uhhh, I never met any of them. Just Fraz and MA.


So Fraz was the lady you met while wearing spandex?


----------



## Krakosky (May 12, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe ice cream.
> ...


Obviously you took the wrong girl.


----------



## humner (May 13, 2012)

We met on Match.com, I had met others on other dating sites, wow there are some real winners out there.


----------



## PE-ness (May 13, 2012)

I don't know what it is with me, but I always seem to only hook up at the end of a long night of partying, almost always with someone that I am just dragged along and forced into being with. I have essentially no choice in the matter; it always seems like it's just up to the man upstairs, if you know what I'm saying. Fate? I don't know. All I know is that, at the end of the night, if I am lucky (most of the time I seem to be kept in the background by my so-called "friend"), I just find myself face-to-face with my new partner, and then we're all over each other. It may just be for that one time, or it may turn into something longer-term. I just never know.


----------



## Krakosky (May 14, 2012)

^ lol. Nice.


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 14, 2012)

We met our freshman year of high school (fall '94)... ran around in the same group of friends in high school... started hanging out together outside of school after graduation (May '98)... We were friends all through college and didn't start officially dating until a year or so out of college (xmas '03)... I say "officially" because the world thought/assumed we were dating, we pretty much were, just never labelled it... After we started dating, it was about a year and a half before we got married(Sept '06). She says that I've been after her since the incubator because we were born 2 days apart in the same hospital.


----------



## bradlelf (May 14, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Or maybe the circus. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely ... Why else would you need an elephant trainer?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 14, 2012)

I met my partner at my ex-girlfriends birthday party.

She was the friend of a friend and we talked a little during the party and she asked about me, but my ex told her we were an "item" and hands off.

Later she saw my profile on Match and sent me a nasty gram asking me what I was up to on a dating site if I was still dating my ex, ...which was big news to me.

Long story short, we have been together 8 years have a house, dog, and a 10 month old.

So sometimes saying friends is good even when it isn't.


----------



## pbrme (May 14, 2012)

I met my squaw in 2005 at a friends bbq. We went on a few dates, hit it off, and started "dating". 2010, she proposed while we were out cycling. I love everything we share, she makes me feel whole.


----------



## cdcengineer (May 15, 2012)

Haven't met her yet. My wife's been keeping me busy so not much free time to search.

Oh wait, did you mean my wife? Lover sounds so much dirtier than wife.

Anyway, it was a setup and I had no idea until 5 years later.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2012)

pbrme said:


> I met my squaw in 2005 at a friends bbq. We went on a few dates, hit it off, and started "dating". 2010, she proposed while we were out cycling.* I love everything we share, she makes me feel whole.*


A Hallmark card just threw up somewhere.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 15, 2012)

She's the p to his br.


----------

